# Do you have any broken or faulty laptops/notebooks?



## makk (Apr 28, 2012)

I AM looking for broken Laptops/Notebooks (Johannesburg, South Africa). If you have any please call/sms


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

Craigslist > Cities

Here you go mate. Should find what you are looking for here


----------

